# garden snakes??



## swbuckmaster

I am in Florida right now and these garden snakes are all over the place. :lol: They are pretty calm because of the weather. They let you pick them up. I think they are well fed. What do you think?



















I wouldn't want to get bit by this black widow! :lol:


----------



## wapiti67

HOLY CRAP!!! You're a brave man!


----------



## elk22hunter

What are you hunting in Florida?

That spider would freak me out more than the snakes.


----------



## gwailow

I think those "garden snakes" need to be introduced to the "garden shovel"... good grief they're ugly.


----------



## stablebuck

yeah so garden snake actually means cottonmouth...


----------



## nolaut

The spider is not actualy a black widow, not shure of the exact species name but in south louisiana we called them "banna spiders". Walked into many of their webs in the dark, it's like steping into a screen door then doing a fast jig to get the maker of the web off the back of your neck. :shock:


----------



## swbuckmaster

hate the banna black widdow spiders. I hear if you get bit by one of them your junk falls off.

I cant even describe the feeling when you walk into a ten foot web and a mouse size spider falls on your back or head, except it makes you scream like a girl. 

This week I had a university instructor follow me around doing a peer review for our company. He suggested since I am always outside in weird places I should try to do some wildlife counts. He thinks there is some money in it. I said that would be a good idea. I could keep track easy i already do it. -1, -2, -3 spiders -4, ect :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn

No thanks. You are crazy picking that thing up. I would have been running the other way or hitting it with a log.


----------



## silentstalker

Scott,

You are crazy man! No way I am playing with those garter snakes or spiders!! Be safe!


----------



## wyogoob

The spider is a Golden Silk Spider (Nephila clavipes)


SW, we have this post in two sections. It's in "Other kinds of Animals also.


----------



## Chaser

Were those snakes cottonmouths, or copperheads? The cottonmouths I have seen were much darker. I served my mission in Missouri where they have both of those brands of snake. I have seen both, and I can tell you, I want NOTHING to do with either.


----------



## wyogoob

Chaser said:


> Were those snakes cottonmouths, or copperheads? The cottonmouths I have seen were much darker. I served my mission in Missouri where they have both of those brands of snake. I have seen both, and I can tell you, I want NOTHING to do with either.


They are cottonmouths.


----------



## stablebuck

I will let a copperhead go free...cottonmouths get the working end of a garden hoe or .410 shotgun!


----------



## Jed

I'd say your nuts!


----------



## willfish4food

I'd go with cottonmouth as well. I've got three skins about that same size back at my parent's home in Florida. Banana spiders are creepy but it's also fun to throw bugs in their webs. Whenever I'd forget my key and was locked out after school I'd always go find some grasshoppers and chuck them into the banana spider webs. They're super fast. Ahh the memories of growing up a *******.


----------



## JaxGrrl

Dude stop trying to man yourself up by repeatedly calling it a Black Widow, show some nature savvy. It's a Banana Spider, no relation to the Black Widow at all. This gorgeous arachnid is a golden silk orb-weaver and, although potentially scary-looking, is a beautiful spider, non-aggressive and non-lethal to humans.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Someone forgot to take a humor course in college............ :lol:


----------



## wyogoob

JaxGrrl said:


> Dude stop trying to man yourself up by repeatedly calling it a Black Widow, show some nature savvy. It's a Banana Spider, no relation to the Black Widow at all. This gorgeous arachnid is a golden silk orb-weaver and, although potentially scary-looking, is a beautiful spider, non-aggressive and non-lethal to humans.


What a wonderful first post. Welcome to the UWN dude.


----------



## Catherder

I wonder if she has anything to say about the cottonmouths?


----------

